# MAUSER



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Over the week end I was given a mauser rifle and was wondering if anybody had time to give me some info.. On the crest is stamped M 48a, on the side of the action HPJ and near the muzzle 8mm ZASTAVA YUGOSLAVIA MMC H.B. CA 17605. S/N IS N54572 and appears to be in excellent condition. Is this ok to shoot? Any idea of the value for insurance purposes? Any infor on the history of this rifle would be appreciated. Thanks for any help!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

It is a yugoslavian M48A Mauser.

Read up on it there. Too much to type.

The big difference between the M48 and the M48A is the stamped mag plate. Decent enough for a mil-surp.

They go for anywhere from about $70-80 to as much as $300.

Mitchell's Mausers are about the most expensive examples of them.


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Should have mentioned.

If you shoot surplus ammo out of this gun, make sure you clean it really good afterwards.

The surplus ammunition on the market today is corrosive.

The factory new is alright.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Just run a patch or two down the bore with some Windex on em', that'll kill the corrosive effects of the priming. Of course, my favorite cleaner/lube/protector of all, Ballistol, was made for corrosive ammo. Hang onto your mauser if ya' can, they're getting a harder and harder to find in good condition. They also shoot really well if you feed em' good ammo, it'd even be worth handloading your ammo for hunting if you're into that kind of thing. :beer:


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. Any brand of modern ammo you reccommend?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Pretty much all of the modern ammo(at least domestic) is under power for this ctg. I think Seller and Bellot loads it full power though. Personally, Lee dies can be had for around $20 bucks and .323" bullets are pretty plentiful so I'd hand load for it if you can. Do a google on 8x57mm Mauser and you'll come up with a lot of good info.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I just bought a gun similar to yours it is 8x57mm and a Yugo. It was made in 1935 but i could not find any others made the same year. I find this very confusing does anyone know why I cant find any?
I bought it for $80 and it is in excelent condition is this a good buy?
What range could I expect to get with reasonable accuracy with this gun?


----------

